# Car swarm



## JF12376 (Sep 11, 2011)

Got a call yesterday about a swarm on a car. Found that they moved into the trunk/broken plastic bumper. Got about half the bees in a box with drawn comb. Left the box over night hoping they'll move in today. Did I do the right thing? Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

JF12376 said:


> Did I do the right thing? Any advise is appreciated.


Was there any comb in the car and did you get it out?


----------



## JF12376 (Sep 11, 2011)

No comb. Found spots about half the size of a BB where they were going to start but that was it. My box has 3 drawn frames with some old honey in the corners and 2 new frames.


----------



## JF12376 (Sep 11, 2011)

At this point, is there anything I can do to increase my chances of them moving into my box instead of staying in the car??


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Yes, find the queen Cage her and place her in the box, the rest will follow!


----------



## JF12376 (Sep 11, 2011)

I wish I could. A lot of the bees are up inside the rear bumper where I can't get at them. I need to attract them towards my box. Any ideas?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

JF12376 said:


> I wish I could. A lot of the bees are up inside the rear bumper where I can't get at them. I need to attract them towards my box. Any ideas?


Spray imitation almond flavoring or amoretta into the area that you want them to abandon, trying to avoid spraying the bees themselves. Ordinarily, you could smoke them away from their cavity and then spray Beequick. But you should not use a smoker around cars and flammable liquids.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Riverderwent said:


> But you should not use a smoker around cars and flammable liquids.


I think you might be excessively paranoid.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd simply smoke the heck out of wherever I think they're hiding. A smoker should be smoking not flaming or throwing sparks, if it is you're doing it wrong. They'll eventually start pouring out of whatever cavity their occupying if there's no brood. Watch them closely as they do and you might find the queen. Also have an open frame of brood for those you've already captured. It'll keep them from leaving and may entice the queen to head that way too.


----------

